

iOS Developers: Say goodbye to MAC addresses too - chillericed
http://www.insidemobileapps.com/2013/06/12/why-advertisers-will-have-issues-with-ios-7/

======
tehabe
This is bad, why?

~~~
bigiain
It's a change - it's not specifically "bad".

There are consequences too - some of which can easily be seen as "bad" by at
least some (non evil) people.

Providers of all the current "free" content, where "free" means "paid for with
personal demographic information instead of money" will need to adjust their
business models to suit.

Personally, I think that's a good thing - I'd rather pay directly for the
content I consume - but I suspect "most people" would resist the idea of their
favourite webcomic/news/game-demo apps going behind a paywall, and it'll be
more work to monetise apps (or sites) if CPMs drop due to poorer targeting.

